# melt and pour to make liquid soap



## carolynp (May 6, 2009)

Joined: Mon Apr 20, 2009 2:42 pm
 I have made a lovely liquid soap(experiment) using a bar of M&P . I followed a recipie I found online using any natural bar of soap , adding the shredded soap to one gallon of hot distillrd water ( used a crock pot) then blening it when melted letting it sit 24 hrs blending ti again well you get the picture. It has been almost aweek and see no separatin ,which is what I was afraid of, it lathers great and is equal in consistancy to other liqiud soap bases I have purchaed premade.Have any of you ever made liquid soap this way??? And why don't more people do this?? Or is there somthing I don't know? I took about 7oz's of melt and pour base and made 1 gallon of hand soap scented with essential oils. Talk about cost effective. Opinions PLEASE
Carolynp


----------



## Tabitha (May 6, 2009)

> I took about 7oz's of melt and pour base and made 1 gallon of hand soap


Wow!


----------



## KSL (May 6, 2009)

I haven't, but I'd sure like to try!!


----------



## pepperi27 (May 6, 2009)

Did you use mp soap or a commercial bar of soap. That is a recipe I saw for making liquid soap from cp soap. When you add too much water to mp it will liquify but not sure how it will lather. I will have to try it out one day!


----------

